

Ask HN: Do you think the web needs another social network? - mrwnmonm

if you do think that or think the existing ones are just sucks, what do you think is should be like?
======
greenyoda
I think we already have the beginnings of a reasonable social network:
Diaspora[1][2]. It's free and open and allows anonymity. Why not work on that
instead of building a completely new one?

[1] [https://diasporafoundation.org](https://diasporafoundation.org)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diaspora_%28social_network%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diaspora_%28social_network%29)

------
arisAlexis
yes and I am building it :D

